# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  مالفرق بين حديث النفس الأمارة بالسوء وبين وسوسة الشيطان؟

## خالد المرسى

أنا فهمت أن الفرق كالتالي
هو أن النفس الأمارة بالسوء تحدث الانسان بأن يطلب - الحاجات التي أودع الله حبها في النفوس، ولذلك فهي مختلطة بكينونة الانسان، وهذه الحاجات لاتُذم لذاتها بل تُحمد اذا نالها الانسان من طريقها الشرعي - تحدثه بأن يطلبها بطريق غير شرعي 
والشيطان يوسوس للانسان في نيل المعاصي التي هي غير تلك الحاجات 
ومن عنده علم فليفدنا 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عمر بن رأفت

يقول الشيخ محمد متولى الشعراوى
{النفس تميل إلى نوع واحد من المعاصى
كشهوة النساء أو التدخين
أما الشيطان فيريدك عاصيا على أى وجه}
بمعنى آخر
وسوسة النفس لا تكون إلا بذنب أنت معتاد عليه أليف على نفسك ، مثلا فإذا كنت غير مدخنا فإن نفسك لن تحدثك شرب المخدرات ، لأنك تكره التدخين أصلا
أما الشيطان فينتهز ظهور أحد الأشخاص المزاجنجية فى إعلان أو فيلم ليشرح لك مزايا ذلك الإثم و يزينه لك بأي طريقة كانت ، حتى و لو كانت إيهامك بأنك متعب نفسيا وتحتاج للعلاج ، و لا علاج إلا هذا الإثم !
مداخل الشيطان كثيرة
و لكن مدخل النفس وحيد
هذا و العلم لله وحده
و شكرا

----------


## خالد المرسى

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## تيم الله

السلام عليكم،

النفس الأمارة بالسوء والشيطان الرجيم يعملان بتوافق وانسجام.

النفس عموماً لها حاجات مادية ومعنوية..تشتهي، تحب وتكره وتستثقل.
فإن رأت ما تشتهيه -مثلا- انفعلت..
فإن كان حلالاً فلا إشكال.
وإن كان حراماً أو فيه شبهة
دخل الشيطان على الخط سريعاً.. يزين تلك الشبهة أو ذاك الحرام، يقلل من أثر الحرام، يهوّن، يبرر.. ويدعو النفس لقضاء حاجتها منه.
النفس الأمارة بالسوء بطبيعتها مندفعة وراء ما تهوى ( هوائية وشهوانية).. فتستمع للشيطان، وتغتر بتزيينه ودعوته، فتثار أكثر وتندفع لقضاء تلك الشهوة، آمِرة الإنسان ككل بقضاء حاجته، تأمره -باندفاعها- بالسوء.

مشكلتنا مع النفس الأمارة بالسوء ينحصر في إصرارها على قضاء الحاجة، وفي استشرافها لكل ما يقضي حاجة لها سواء جسدية أو معنوية (كلاهما أرضي) تتعلق مثلاً بالانتصار لها. "تنق" كثيراً وتلح على ما تريد، وقد تصرخ، وقد تؤرق صاحبها بشكل مريع حقيقةً، وتدفعه نحو ارتكاب الكبائر ليسكتها !

هي لا تندفع فقط باتجاه ما تهوى وتشتهي، ولكنها كذلك تتثاقل عن ما لا تحب، وعن ما لا ينسجم مع جبلتها الأرضية، وأقصد احتياجات الروح (العلوية) تحديداً، مثلاً.. الاستيقاظ من النوم للتهجد، أو إخفاء عمل صالح عن جميع الخلق، أو السكوت عن رد إساءة، فهي تكره كل ما يلجم شهواتها وهواها، لا لشيء حقيقةً إلا لأنه يتعارض مع حاجة أرضية مقابلة جبلت عليها، مثل النوم في حالة التهجد، وحب الظهور -الذي يقصم الظهور- والانتصار في الحالات الأخرى.

طبعاً الصراع بين النفس الأمارة بالسوء والنفس اللوامة أمر آخر، ولكنه مما يدور في داخل الإنسان.

النفس اللوامة ( ما يقولون عنه الضمير) عندها وعي بحاجات كينونتها ككل ينقص أختها المندفعة الشهوانية، النفس اللوامة هي العاقلة، المتزنة ومرهفة الحس -إن صح التعبير-، وهي تؤرق الشيطان، وتلجم أختها . 

الحديث الدائر حقيقةً ثلاثي (قبيل وأثناء وبعد القيام بأي عمل) يكون بين النفس الأمارة بالسوء والشيطان والنفس اللوامة (لمن كانت نفسه اللوامة ما تزال على قيد الحياة)، والأمارة بالسوء فقط تلحّ وتدفع وتعلو نبرة الأمر أكثر كلما تعاظم صوت الشيطان وخفت صوت اللوامة، ولا تكفّ هذه الأمارة بالسوء حتى تنقضي حاجتها. 
وتنضبط وتُلجم (الأمارة بالسوء) كلما علا صوت اللوامة وخفت صوت الشيطان ! لكن ما لم يراعي الإنسان حاجات روحه فصوت الشيطان أعلى وأقوى بكثير من النفس اللوامة، فاللوامة تستمد حياتها ونشاطها وقوتها.. من الروح .

أما حديث النفس للنفس فهو من قبيل الانفعال بالمثيرات والمنبهات (من جانب الأمارة بالسوء)، وفي أبسط وجوهه تعبر من خلاله عن انفعالك بتلك المثيرات والمنبهات واستحسان نفسك واستشرافها لها. وحديث اللوامة يلوم ويذكر ويضبط. والشيطان يزين ويعد ويوهم ويغرّ.. ويشتغل على حاجات الجبلة البشرية. 

فتكتب شيئاً في رد على أخ لك وتكون محتداً، وتذهب، فتقول نفسك معجبة ( يا له من درر، سيُعجب القوم بما كتبت، سيبهت الأخ بما ألقمته، سيحرّم أن يناقشني مرة أخرى، ويتردد قبل أن يرد على أي كلمة أقولها.. نعم !!) متخيلة صورة ما سريعة، طبعاً إن كانت اللوامة حية فستنبهك لتقول (أستغفر الله ما هذا العجب وحب الظهور) هذا ما زال حديث نفس.. ثم يتدخل الشيطان ليبني على ذاك الحديث ( الذي يعرفه جيدا لخبرته بهذا البشري) ليقول (لا، لا عجب ولا حب ظهور ولكن حب للحق، كن سيف الله المسلول على الباطل)-هذا هو التزيين-، وعندئذ تستشرف الأمارة بالسوء لتقول ( نعم سأرد رداً مفحماً الآن يجعل الرجل التالي يندم على أنه سأل وفتح الموضوع، وهذا غضب لله مشروع!!! ).. 

الحديث مختلط..
النفس عامةً تطلب تحب وتكره.. تشتهي وتنفر وتحتاج..
الشيطان يقوي الأمارة بالسوء.. والروح تقوي اللوامة.

والله أعلم.

----------


## تيم الله

أمر آخر..
حديث النفس للنفس ليس بالضرورة أن يكون مرتبطا بعمل ما (وكذلك وسوسة الشيطان)، ولكن قد يرتبط بخواطر وأحلام كذلك، يتدخل الشيطان لأخذها بالاتجاه الذي يقوي الأمارة بالسوء ويضعف اللوامة . لذا مهم أن نجاهد الخطرات السيئة ولا نترك لها الباب مفتوحاً، حتى وإن كانت مجرد خطرات لا يترتب عليها عمل حين نشوئها، فهي حقيقةً تمهيد بشكل أو بآخر لعمل قادم، أو هي تصرف عن عمل صالح، لذا فالاستغراق فيها (الخواطر والأحلام) بدون فائدة قد يعد عملاً (بحد ذاته) صارفاً عن عمل صالح أو لازم .

وبالنتيجة.. من يتتبع ما قيل عن الشيطان في القرآن الكريم، يعرف طبيعة عمل الشيطان وبالتالي يعرف مجال وسوسته . 

وربما كون الشيطان يوسوس -ولم يقل رب العالمين عن كلامه بأنه يتحدث- يعني بأنّ تدخل الشيطان بالكلام يكون ضمن مستوى لا نعيه تماماً بعقولنا ولكن النفس الأمارة بالسوء تلتقطه بكل وضوح لأنه ينسجم مع مرادها، فتتقوى به فتتحدث باسمه وتردد ما زيّنه لها، وعندئذ يكون الحديث الظاهر (لنا) والثنائي هو بين النفس الأمارة بالسوء والنفس اللوامة (لذا يكون الحديث دوماً بصيغة المتحدِّث) إن كان هناك صراع.

موضوع جميل ومفيد جداً، ويدعونا لتدبر كتاب الله تعالى والأحاديث الصحيحة التي وردت بهذا الشأن. ويدعونا لنتدبر ونتفكر لنعرف كيف نتعامل مع النفس الأمارة بالسوء، فليس دائماً الحلو يكون بالقمع، لأنه قد تثور عليك بشكل معاكس وتكون ردة فعلها شرسة وتنقلب وتقلبك على عقبيك، لذا نصحنا رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام-على سبيل المثال- بأخذ هذا الدين برفق، وأن تعطي نفسك حقها، ولا ترهقها بالعبادات الدائمة التي لا تطيقها.. ودائماً ينصح أهل العلم والخبرة بأن لا يزيد الإنسان بالعبادة بشكل مفاجئ ومركّز امتثالاً لأمر رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام، لأنّ هذا حقيقةً وبكل بساطة يتنافى مع جبلة النفس عموماً، وصحيح أنك ستبدأ مدفوعاً بحماس التغيير والتجديد (وهذا تحبه النفس)، ولكن خالفت جبلتك البشرية حين أثقلت عليها بما هو "علوي"، وعندئذ لن يمر وقت طويل حتى تثور عليك نفسك ثورة ما بعدها ثورة ليصبح وضعك أسوأ مما كان.. وكذلك مثلاً لو أحجمت عن الزواج، وقلت سأتفرغ للعلم، ورأيت قوة من نفسك، فإن بدا لك أن الأمر يمشي بسلاسة، لا تغتر، واحذر من زلة مفاجئة موجعة.. لذا، فلا بد من سياسة النفس في مواضع كثيرة، وحصر الأمارة بالسوء رويداً رويداً وليس بشكل مفاجئ، وهذا يحتاج صبر ومثابرة، والله المستعان.. 

شكرا لك أخي الفاضل.

----------


## أبو عبد البر رشيد

النفس الأمارة بالسوء هي النفس التي بين جنبيك أو هي العقل الذي في القلب 
و ليست من الوساوس و إنما الوساوس هي ما يسمعه المرء بأذنه أو بقلبه و عقله من شياطين الإنس و الجن من الكلام الباطل المخالف للحق

----------


## خالد المرسى

لي عودة ان شاء الله

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

نسمع  من  أهل تفسير الاحلام كلمة حديث نفس فما دخل هذه بتلك

----------

